# Nissan 350Z H.A.T., Pioneer, MBquart(OG), JL active build



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a 2006 Magnetic Black 350Z 6sp.





































Source: Pioneer Premier F90-BT

Processing: AudioControl DXS, AudioControl DQT

Power: Alpine PDX4.100 Alpine PDX2.150 JL Audio 500/1

Tweeter: Hybrid Audio Technologies Legatia L1-Pro's (Black) ch 1&2 on PDX4.100

Mid-Range: Hybrid Audio Technologies Legatia L4's ch 3&4 on PDX4.100

Mid-Bass: MB Quart QM200 8" (oldschool before they went to ****) ch 1&2 on PDX2.150

Subwoofer: JL Audio 10W7 v.3 on JL 500/1


Objective: achieve sound that is amazing to me, not some judge at an event. I want to enjoy this in MY daily driver.


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

Love the hotness! Whats the capacitor for?


----------



## Problemhouston (Apr 2, 2009)

Megalo said:


> Love the hotness! Whats the capacitor for?



HA HA HA


----------



## digitalhifi (Mar 26, 2009)

looking good...


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

Megalo said:


> Love the hotness! Whats the capacitor for?


just had it laying around... figured it cant hurt anything


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

AdamTaylor said:


> just had it laying around... figured it cant hurt anything


That's cool. 

Where is everything going?


----------



## dany2k3m (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice toys.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

Portion already done:


So i got bored and decided to build a new box for my 10" JL W7

Goal:

More air space while still retaining the under strut appearance... looking to get around 2 ft^3 before displacement since my last box only had 1.4 before displacement.




heres how shes coming


In the beginning









quick test









more









so far so good









me no like leaky boxs









thought i was kidding









FACE!









Damn im good.... 2.041 ft^3


speaker wire of choice


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

Stripping her down to her birthday suit










NUDES!!!









Who need a terminal cup when you can run straight wire?










WTF?









make more sense now?









quick test... precision isnt necessary here










I drill holes for fun


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

got my vinyl today.... so i put it on everything











check out my toe in the bottom right... Note to self: dont drop a sheet of mdf on your foot





































ITS WORKING!!!!



amp rack is gone!


----------



## alienworkshop27 (Apr 14, 2009)

i love the way a w7 looks, and you made it even better matching with the car great job


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

Man , hot car - WoW


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Is that just a cosmetic facade for the sub?

You didn't show build pics or explain where it came from.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

alienworkshop27 said:


> i love the way a w7 looks, and you made it even better matching with the car great job


i like the W7 but i want to try so many different subs.... too many to choose from





Leno said:


> Man , hot car - WoW


thanks man



GlasSman said:


> Is that just a cosmetic facade for the sub?
> 
> You didn't show build pics or explain where it came from.


yep, just cosmetic so there isnt a huge gap on either side of it, its just mdf wrapped in vinyl pressure fit in the opening


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

nice work keep it up


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

looks good... looking forward to the rest of the pics


----------



## socal28 (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

DAMN! got allot done yesterday but i still cant find my camera 

-ran all new speaker wire properly (damn you molex) for front stage 14awg for mids and highs 12awg for mid-bass

-new amp rack with jl 500/1 and both pdx amps 

-wired up audiocontrol crossover and eq

-finished crossover and eq rack with raised "Z" logo covered in vinyl

-re wrapped the A-Pillars in vinyl

- Installed HAT L1Pros (awesome)

-And i fu#king ruined one of my midbass speakers  now i have to get a new surround for it or just scrap it


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

didnt have camera yesterday so no build pics


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## jerzxdevil (Jul 9, 2007)

Maan Those tweeters and tweeter pods are sexy


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

thank ya


----------



## digitalhifi (Mar 26, 2009)

I guess you decided not to use the JL amps for the highs? What happened to your midbass? Did you slip while drilling it in? It happens to the best of us...several times  Gotta use the screw holders!


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

Looks awesome...thanks for sharing your build. never heard of that deadener...ill look it up.


----------



## prophet_ca (Feb 29, 2008)

Would a spare tire still fit in there if you didn't have the amps there?


----------



## jerzxdevil (Jul 9, 2007)

build pics/tutorial for tweet pods??


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

Thats one creative instal dude. nice work


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Let me get this straight, you have the midbass drivers in the kick panels and the midrange drivers in the doors?
You will get much better results doing it the other way around.

Jorge.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

digitalhifi said:


> I guess you decided not to use the JL amps for the highs? What happened to your midbass? Did you slip while drilling it in? It happens to the best of us...several times  Gotta use the screw holders!


 nope, wanted to go active so i went with the space saving route

yep, i was flipped upside down trying to install the speaker and slipped:mean:



ibanzil said:


> Looks awesome...thanks for sharing your build. never heard of that deadener...ill look it up.


deadener isnt the best, fatmat extreme.... bought it before i knew there was much of a difference in them.... either way its 80mils thick



prophet_ca said:


> Would a spare tire still fit in there if you didn't have the amps there?


nope, box kinda gets in the way, thats why i said screw it and put the amps there




jerzxdevil said:


> build pics/tutorial for tweet pods??


couldnt find the camera



bmwproboi05 said:


> Thats one creative instal dude. nice work


 thanks man



doitor said:


> Let me get this straight, you have the midbass drivers in the kick panels and the midrange drivers in the doors?
> You will get much better results doing it the other way around.
> 
> Jorge.


 yep, it would require too much modification to put the 8" in the door

either way it sounds awesome


----------



## fonque (May 30, 2008)

Why are you using the dqt and dxs? Why not save space and money and just use the dqx?


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

because i got the 2 units new for less than a dqx


just using them until the JBL MS-8 comes out


----------



## Get_Zwole (Nov 15, 2008)

looks good bro nice work for sure.


----------



## socal28 (Nov 14, 2008)

Will be showing this install to my friend who's looking to do a stereo in his Z.
Again, great work!


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks, i got a little more done... just been busy as hell with summer college classes 

and im thinking about changing out some equipment on the bass side of things


----------



## phantomtides (Nov 11, 2008)

Really nice work, especially on the A-pillars. Hope you're enjoying it!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

doitor said:


> Let me get this straight, you have the midbass drivers in the kick panels and the midrange drivers in the doors?
> You will get much better results doing it the other way around.
> 
> Jorge.


the 350z door just sucks baddd for any kind of midbass output.. u cant even fit a regullar 6.5 in there without the windows hitting the magnet... 

awesome work adam... how do you like the midbass?


----------



## dcm220 (May 22, 2009)

AdamTaylor said:


> thanks, i got a little more done... just been busy as hell with summer college classes
> 
> and im thinking about changing out some equipment on the bass side of things


I was following your build over on my350z.com, and now I see it here! Anyway, it looks very nice. I think you'll really appreciate having a proper processor once you get rid of the Audiocontrol stuff.


----------



## dannyboi (Jun 11, 2009)

very nice build, very neat


----------



## rkb993 (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks great - how's it sound?


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> the 350z door just sucks baddd for any kind of midbass output.. u cant even fit a regullar 6.5 in there without the windows hitting the magnet...
> 
> awesome work adam... how do you like the midbass?


yep, doors do suck on these

you can fit them with spacers

i like them but i want to go down to 6.5 so i can get them proper air space without venting to the outside



dcm220 said:


> I was following your build over on my350z.com, and now I see it here! Anyway, it looks very nice. I think you'll really appreciate having a proper processor once you get rid of the Audiocontrol stuff.


thanks man.... patiently waiting for the JBL MS-8



dannyboi said:


> very nice build, very neat





rkb993 said:


> Looks great - how's it sound?




thanks guys, it sounds great but having the Mid-bass in the kicks makes me have to be very careful when hitting my clutch so i dont stomp a hole in my speakers.

im thinking about putting the L4's on axis either in dash pods, kicks or door pods

and putting the midbass in the kicks or door


----------



## toyrunner (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks Great, keep the work going.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

I am going to have to ditto the a-pillars, very nice. As far as the processing, why not the DQXS? And for TA (assuming you want to have a screen) an Alpine w505 or w203 with the pxa-h100. I would think you would get much better sound as opposed to the Pioneer. But I hate Pioneer, so it could just be my predisposed hatred talking here.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Meant to say, very nice work though. Stick with that sub.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

AdamTaylor said:


> *
> 
> im thinking about putting the L4's on axis either in dash pods, kicks or door pods
> 
> and putting the midbass in the kicks or door*



Highly recommended!

Nice build so far man. Looks good. If you need to stick with a 6.5" in the door, then take a look at the Peerless SLS6 for midbass duties.
I think youll get more enjoyment out of those L4's by moving them to the kicks and aiming them more on axis toward you.


----------



## RifterAD (Aug 9, 2009)

Saw your thread through your sig. I really like your install. Do you have a final pic of the trunk? How have you been liking the PDX amps? I've been debating between the JL Audio HD amps or the Alpine PDX amps. And since I see that you have both, what has your experiences been so far? Is the JL Audio worth the extra price? Thanks!


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice build! I was going to ask how your kickpods are setup for those 8" midbass. Are they sealed enclosures and how much volume? Are they vented into the car's frame? I'd imagine it'd be difficult to get decent low-end extension and may be subject to upper midbass coloration/resonance if the enclosures are too small for the drivers and not built like a tank.

I don't have a 350z but in my car I tried 8's in the door and mids in the kicks but my personal preference was 6.5" midbass in the kicks (albeit in largish sealed enclosures) and mids in the doors, contrary to what many people recommend. At least the midbass didn't need much TA relative to each other 

Looking forward to seeing your future decisions/results.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

its my moms birthday so i gotta be quick

ill answer questions when i get back



started on kick pods for my HAT L4's


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

RifterAD said:


> Saw your thread through your sig. I really like your install. Do you have a final pic of the trunk? How have you been liking the PDX amps? I've been debating between the JL Audio HD amps or the Alpine PDX amps. And since I see that you have both, what has your experiences been so far? Is the JL Audio worth the extra price? Thanks!


i like them both about equal honestly.... pdx is easier to mess around with for sure



jsun_g said:


> Nice build! I was going to ask how your kickpods are setup for those 8" midbass. Are they sealed enclosures and how much volume? Are they vented into the car's frame? I'd imagine it'd be difficult to get decent low-end extension and may be subject to upper midbass coloration/resonance if the enclosures are too small for the drivers and not built like a tank.
> 
> I don't have a 350z but in my car I tried 8's in the door and mids in the kicks but my personal preference was 6.5" midbass in the kicks (albeit in largish sealed enclosures) and mids in the doors, contrary to what many people recommend. At least the midbass didn't need much TA relative to each other
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your future decisions/results.



they were vented in the rear.... they sounded decent..... wish i had tried different drivers in them before i got rid of them. 


they were built like a tank... something like 1/4" of fiberglass all around and about 4-5 pounds of clay in each one.... zero resonance


----------



## pnn23 (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow, I like alot. Especially the kick panels. I need to tackle that next in my G35.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

updates..... finally got the damn things in


----------



## LegendJeff (Jun 28, 2009)

So you moved the midbass to the door now?


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

yep.... pods are built but not installed


im mid-bass-less for now until i get motivated.... may be tomorrow, may be next month


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

also i got rid of that horrid capacitor and got one of these


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

Is that battery for real? gimme about 10 seconds after this post and my curiosity will search google.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

yeah.... its metra's battery


----------



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

*AdamTaylor*
Hi.
What frequencies of section between HAT L4 and HAT L1 Pro?


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

xemul said:


> *AdamTaylor*
> Hi.
> What frequencies of section between HAT L4 and HAT L1 Pro?


you talking about where i have them crossed?


----------



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

*AdamTaylor*
yes


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

mid is 200hz- 4khz tweet is 4khz-up


----------



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

AdamTaylor said:


> mid is 200hz- 4khz tweet is 4khz-up



Thanks


----------



## Ankit69 (Oct 13, 2009)

wow sick install.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks man, she is getting a facelift as we speak


----------

